# Verwirrung um HDMI am Mainboard



## Kvothe (18. April 2014)

Eine Sache verwirrt mich momentan ziemlich... Also lacht bitte nicht, ich bin in diesen Dingen ein vollkommener Anfänger, doch ich frage mich, welchen Nutzen ein HDMI-Eingang am Mainboard hat?

Momentan stelle ich mir einen PC zusammen, was ich relativ lange aufgeschoben habe. Bei der Wahl des Mainboards hat mich der HDMI-Eingang aber verwirrt...

Also zum einen, muss man, um auf einem HD fähigen Monitor HD zu nutzen, den Monitor mit einem HDMI-Kabel an das Mainboard verbinden?

Wenn das Mainboard also keinen HDMI Anschluss hat, kann man dann an seinem Monitor kein HD genießen? Kann man den Desktop auch in HD nutzen, wenn man den Monitor mit dem Mainboard nur per DVI oder VGA verbindet und nicht per HDMI?

Das ist zwar recht banal und ich kann mir das nicht vorstellen, doch bevor ich überstürzt kaufe, wollte ich mich mal erkundigt haben... Ich will beispielsweise Spiele in HD zocken und es wäre recht madig, wenn ich feststellen muss, dass ich das gar nicht kann, da mein Monitor keinen HDMI-Anschluss hat... Oder das Mainboard.

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## McDrake (18. April 2014)

Es gibt keine dummen Fragen 

Also wenn du nen PC zum spielen willst, wirst du wohl so oder so einen (mini-)HDMI-Ausgang an Deiner Grafikkarte haben.
Meist haben die einen HDMI und mindestens noch einen VGA-Ausgang.
Über HDMI wird das Signal digital übertragen, also bessere Bildqualität.

Oft hat eine relativ gute Grafikkarte auch noch einen DVI-D-Ausgang.
Hier kann man dann zum Beispiel noch einen zweiten Monitor anschliessen mit einem DVI-D-HDMI-Adapter.

Und die heutigen Monitore besitzen meist auch einen HDMI, bzw DVI-D-Anschluss, sowie einen für VGA.

So oder so ist aber HDMI auf HDMI besser, als VGA auf VGA.
HD würde natürlich auch mit VGA gehen, aber das Signal ist eben hier analog.


----------



## lolxd999 (18. April 2014)

Kvothe schrieb:


> Das ist zwar recht banal und ich kann mir das nicht vorstellen, doch bevor ich überstürzt kaufe, wollte ich mich mal erkundigt haben... Ich will beispielsweise Spiele in HD zocken und es wäre recht madig, wenn ich feststellen muss, dass ich das gar nicht kann, da mein Monitor keinen HDMI-Anschluss hat... Oder das Mainboard.


 
Also, um in HD zu zocken, muss natürlich *zum einen der Monitor passen*, d.h.  HD (720p) bzw. Full-HD (1080p) Auflösung unterstützen.
Anschließen kann man einen Monitor klassisch über VGA, DVI, HDMI oder DisplayPort, je nachdem welche Anschlüsse er hat.

VGA hat den Nachteil, dass das Signal analog übertragen wird, die Bildqualität ist also im Vergleich zu den digital übertragenden (DVI,HDMI, DP) etwas schlechter.
DVI und HDMI nehmen sich hinsichtlich der Qualität nix, HDMI überträgt halt zusätzlich zum Bild noch Ton, bei DVI bräuchtest du für den Ton n 2. Kabel (oder Kopfhörer)

Die *Anschlüsse des Mainboards* dürften in deinem Fall egal sein, denn die sind *nur für die Nutzung der Onboard-Graka*.

Da du aber zum Zocken sowieso ne ''richtige'' Grafikkarte brauchst, *wird an diese Grafikkarte auch der Monitor  angeschlossen*, und DVI / HDMI hat eigentlich jede halbwegs aktuelle Karte. Von daher, wenns von Seiten des Monitors passt, ists egal ob das MB HDMI hat oder nicht.


----------



## Enisra (18. April 2014)

naja
auch wenn das hier nicht zutrifft, aber es gibt durchaus dumme fragen

Ansonsten, wenn man eine Grafikkarte einbaut kann man die HDMI und VGA Ausgänge ignorieren
Wobei ich eher mal das Mainboard sehen wollte


----------



## Kvothe (18. April 2014)

Ich danke dir!

Dann ist ein HDMI Anschluss am Mainboard also nicht notwendig, um auf dem Monitor HD zu haben?

Ich habe es jetzt so verstanden, dass man für HD auf dem Monitor einen Monitor mit HDMI-Anschluss braucht. Verbinden kann man den Monitor dann mit der GPU, nicht wahr?

Aber mal angenommen, der Monitor hat keinen HDMI-Anschluss... Kann man den Monitor dann trotzdem in HD erscheinen lassen oder muss für HD der Monitor zwingend den HDMI-Anschluss haben? Denn ich sehe, dass Monitore mit 1080p ausgewiesen werden, jedoch keinen HDMI-Anschluss haben.


----------



## Enisra (18. April 2014)

nein
im Prinzip ist ein HDMI Port ein kleinerer DVI-Port + Sound, da DVI zu HDMI auch voll kompatibel ist


----------



## Kvothe (18. April 2014)

Okay, als ich schrieb, waren die anderen Antworten noch nicht da.

Ich danke auch euch!

Naja, so etwas nicht zu wissen ist schon... einigen wir uns auf nachlässlig. 

Es wird eine GTX 760 werden und die verfügt über einen HDMI-Anschluss. Ich hatte im Eifer des Gefechts vollkommen verplant, dass man den Monitor mit der GPU verbindet... xD Alles nur wegen diesen Mainboards mit HD-Anschlüssen! Wer braucht denn so etwas.


----------



## lolxd999 (18. April 2014)

Kvothe schrieb:


> Denn ich sehe, dass Monitore mit 1080p ausgewiesen werden, jedoch keinen HDMI-Anschluss haben.


 
Sogar über VGA kann 1080p übertragen werden, nur mit leicht schlechterer Bildquali.

DVI und HDMI sind vom Bild völlig gleich, d.h. ein Monitor kann auch nur mit DVI ein gutes 1080p Bild ausgeben


----------



## Herbboy (19. April 2014)

Kvothe schrieb:


> Alles nur wegen diesen Mainboards mit HD-Anschlüssen! Wer braucht denn so etwas.


 Die weitaus meisten PCs, die bei den Leuten oder erst recht in Firmen stehen, sind ja keine "Gaming-PCs" - die brauchen also überhaupt keine besondere Grafikkarte, sondern da reicht die Grafik der CPU völlig aus. Die sind nämlich inzwischen auch so stark, dass sie problemlos alles können, was man im Alltag braucht, also natürlich auch HD-Filme und sogar (wenn es sein muss) ein paar ältere Games wie Call of Duty 4 flüssig darstellen.

 Diese PCs habe also GAR keine separate Grafikkarte, weil man keine braucht, und da muss logischerweise dann ja auch irgendwo ein Monitoranschluss für die CPU-Grafik sein, und der Anschluss sitzt halt am Board - wo auch sonst? En Büro-PC hat ja neben den Laufwerken und dem Gehäuse mit Netzteil nur Board, CPU und RAM 

 Ein nicht-Gamer würde also umgekehrt zu dir fragen: "Grafikkarte! Wer braucht denn so etwas?"


----------



## Worrel (19. April 2014)

Übrigens: 
Falls du BluRays wiedergeben willst - das funktioniert nur mit DVI/HDMI Kabeln. Bei VGA wirst du nix zu sehen bekommen.


----------

